# can't stop the heat



## Phippst (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello,
I am new to this group. I have a problem with the heat in my house and cannot turn it off.  I have 5 zones.  One zone will not cool down.  I don't have a leak. I have had a plumber, leak detection service, and now heating group (HVAC)working on this.  New flow valves, new circulation pump.  With thermostat at 50, room is 80.  We are tearing our hair out. Seems like if one zone is calling for heat, this zone heats up.  Believe they checked the wiring.  We cannot get under house to see whether it is piped incorrectly.
Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome to the site, is this a new problem? Why can't you get under?


----------



## kok328 (Nov 28, 2016)

unless you have mechanical drawings or a visual, it's anybody's guess what happened.
Valve failed?  Piped wrong?


----------



## Phippst (Nov 29, 2016)

There isn't any crawl space.  We had some renovation done and I found the plumber's note.  He said that he connected the new pipes for the heat to the main return. He noted that he didn't have experience with these kind of radiators ( two pipes come up from flow- and radiators in between).  It looks  like when we turn on the thermostat in one room, it triggers the heat to go on throughout 1st floor other zones.  I turned the radiators down to 50 and the heat was still coming up 24hours later.


----------



## Phippst (Nov 29, 2016)

Right. No way to know since we can't get under house. As noted above, when I turn on thermostat in one room (zone), heat goes on in other zones.  and does not go off.  Our HVAC guy wants to start all over but lots of $.


----------



## DFBonnett (Nov 29, 2016)

FWIW, my daughter had the same problem in her house with 2 zones. One of the controllers that operate the zone valves was hung up and wouldn't shut off so the furnace and circulator wouldn't shut off. I rapped on the controller with the handle of a screwdriver and it shut off. It made a scraping/whining sound while moving so I figured it was toast. A replacement of the controller head, not the whole valve, was the cure. It's been a few years and so far so good. You may want to identify the relevant zone valve, remove the cover, then have someone turn the thermostat for that zone up and down while you see if the controller operates.


----------



## johnjh2o (Nov 29, 2016)

If you don't have zone valves then it is a bad flow check


----------



## Phippst (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok. Thanks. Yes, we're checking that out.


----------



## Phippst (Nov 30, 2016)

hmm. this sounds pretty good.  We have shut off the zones where the heat won't go off and now we don't have heat there.  I passed on your thoughts about the controller to the guys working on the system.  They have already replaced all the flow values, put in a new circulation pump.  I don't remember them talking about the controller.  Thanks and will see what they say.


----------



## johnjh2o (Nov 30, 2016)

Phippst said:


> hmm. this sounds pretty good.  We have shut off the zones where the heat won't go off and now we don't have heat there.  I passed on your thoughts about the controller to the guys working on the system.  They have already replaced all the flow values, put in a new circulation pump.  I don't remember them talking about the controller.  Thanks and will see what they say.



Post a picture of your boiler and piping


----------



## Phippst (Dec 1, 2016)

I didn't really know what to shoot.  The last one is of the 'bad' zone. As you can see, the returns are off. So now we don't have heat at al in those zone.  We had a plumber do the original piping.  The HVAC folks said it was piped incorrectly and redid the connection from boiler to our water heater.  If you want me to shoot something else, just let me know. thanks.


----------



## Phippst (Dec 1, 2016)

I think I did.  If doesn't show later, will try again. Thanks.


----------



## Phippst (Dec 2, 2016)

did the photos upload?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 2, 2016)

Phippst said:


> did the photos upload?



Yes..............


----------



## Phippst (Dec 4, 2016)

Here's my reply to everyones' helpful comments.  I found our house records from the plumber.  He said that he connected the heat from this new addition to the existing feed and return and to a thermostat, basically on the other side of the 1st floor.  We got new flow valves before we knew this.  Also, our repair man said that the system was piped wrong- something about the flow going the wrong way-.  So the thermostats (3 on first flow) kind of turn on different rooms, whether you want them on or not.  We can stop the heat going into the zones we didn't want heated by not turning the thermostats on at all. Any thermostat can trigger the zone we were crazed about. But  thank you everyone for your input.  I showed them all to my repair man!


----------

